# New Holland 1920 engine will not turn over



## Back_40 (Jul 4, 2018)

The last time my friend's Ford New Holland 1920 was started was back in Feb. The neutral safety switch on the F and R shift lever has been getting worse about switching on. So I pulled the switch and turned the pin until I confirmed continuity with the multimeter. Reconnected and turned the key but nothing at the starter. No clicking from the solenoid, nada. The PTO is disengaged but have not been able to locate the PTO safety switch. I checked the battery and have 12.2 volts where the positive cable connects to the starter. I wanted to run a quick connection test between the starter post and solenoid post but they are on opposite ends of the starter assembly so the old screw driver method will not work. I am not much of a mechanic so I'm asking for any help on what to try next. Thanks in advance!


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Check the small wire on starter solenoid. Make sure it’s getting power when you turn key to start. If it is check where the 12 volts goes into starter when in start
Mode


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2018)

if you take a wire and jump from the large wire that is put on with a nut and the terminal where the small wire is plugged in, it should turn over if the starter is good.  

My 4630 had a bad ground behind the tach where the wires plug together that kept it from cranking


----------



## Back_40 (Jul 4, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if you take a wire and jump from the large wire that is put on with a nut and the terminal where the small wire is plugged in, it should turn over if the starter is good.
> 
> My 4630 had a bad ground behind the tach where the wires plug together that kept it from cranking



what gauge minimum would it take?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2018)

maybe 16 gauge... you are just energizing the solenoid. and it is a temporary thing just to test the starter anyway


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if you take a wire and jump from the large wire that is put on with a nut and the terminal where the small wire is plugged in, it should turn over if the starter is good.
> 
> My 4630 had a bad ground behind the tach where the wires plug together that kept it from cranking



If you do this make sure it is in neutral and still stay clear incase it does start


----------



## Back_40 (Jul 8, 2018)

I connected the starter post with the solenoid post and nothing happened. I jumped my truck battery to the tractor battery and when I connected the wire to the solenoid post the starter spun but the engine did not turn over. Checked the battery and it had 11.8 volts. The battery is over 10 yrs old so I will suggest replacing it to my friend, but we still have an electrical issue.


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 8, 2018)

The starter won’t engage unless you engage it through the solenoid. Put a test light or meter on the big lug or solenoid. The side that comes from the battery. You should have 12 volts there. There’s a smaller wire like 10ga or so on that solenoid that’s the wire that turns it on. Check for power atthat wire when you hit start. If you jump
Across the big lug coming into the solenoid and the small wire it should turn over.  The other big lug on that solenoid is the side that sends 12v to the starter. The starter side will only turn the starter but won’t make it engage into the flywheel. If it will start when you jump across it your problem is somewhere else


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 5, 2018)

What was the solution to your problem?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> If you do this make sure it is in neutral and still stay clear incase it does start


yeah Buddy...

always make sure a vehicle is in neutral and the brakes locked down before you start working on it... and stay ready to run if it moves.


----------

